# Cypripedium malipoensis



## yijiawang (May 9, 2011)

Cute toilet~ with huge beautiful leaves.

But hard to grow because very sensitive for fungi. Cannot tolerate any yellow foliage cover or rot spike touch plants. Temperature requirement is ok because from lowland area. Similar shape to C.lichiangense but very different temperature habits.


----------



## Rick (May 9, 2011)

That is very cool. How long have you been growing this species?


----------



## yijiawang (May 9, 2011)

Rick said:


> That is very cool. How long have you been growing this species?



It is the second time that plant in spike. the first flower is wither because watering from top---must avoid like that. I found though this species is easy to rot, rhizome is easy to produce new nose too. If big plant was destroyed by fungi or other reason, cleaning dead plant, live rhizome will grow 3 or 5 new small shoots, and these noses will in flower in 1 or 2 years.

Another C.malipoensis main plant was destroyed in this early spring by mouse, but rhizome produce new shoots quickly in one month to instead it. This thing seldom appear in multiple Cypris(macranthum and so on)

Smart plant, it found another way if can not win in war with fungi.


----------



## Brian Monk (May 10, 2011)

What temperatures, exactly? How warm?


----------



## Hien (May 10, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## yijiawang (May 10, 2011)

Brian Monk said:


> What temperatures, exactly? How warm?


From middle June to end of July, My green house will near to 32C/90F in the day and about 22C/72F at the nigh. tibeticum can not tolerate so warm condition but this species is ok.


----------



## biothanasis (May 10, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Hakone (May 10, 2011)

Dear yijiawang,

very nice Photos , can you show me your cypripedium elegans . Thank you very much


----------



## yijiawang (May 10, 2011)

Hakone said:


> Dear yijiawang,
> 
> very nice Photos , can you show me your cypripedium elegans . Thank you very much



cypripedium elegans? haha, I never saw it before as same as other rare species of China. But I will try my best to look for them~


----------



## SlipperKing (May 10, 2011)

Very good job of growing. Really nice pictures as well.


----------



## Hakone (May 10, 2011)

yijiawang said:


> cypripedium elegans? haha, I never saw it before as same as other rare species of China. But I will try my best to look for them~



may be fargesii and forrestii please


----------



## yijiawang (May 10, 2011)

Hakone said:


> may be fargesii and forrestii please



fagesii not in good conditions this year, even without spotted on leaves. I think too shade in the last growing season. So I try to give it a bit more sun now, let's look forward what will happen in next year.

forrestii? wow, another species which I never saw~ 

Bardolphyanum in flower now, cute toilet~~

lentiginosum, another species which need many care---avoid water or yellow foliage touch plants. But, worthy to do for it.


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2011)

Wow! A lot of blooming plants I never thought I would see. Thank you very much.


----------



## Hakone (May 10, 2011)

Dear yijiawang,

thank you very much your photos, can you tell me what ist the kinds


----------



## yijiawang (May 10, 2011)

Hakone said:


> Dear yijiawang,
> 
> thank you very much your photos, can you tell me what ist the kinds



Hello Hakone,
According to spotted shape, I think it maybe fargesii or sichuanense or margaritaceom, these 3 species can not be identified from leaves only, need new nose picture if without flower. sichuanense new nose is redder than fargesii. margaritaceom root and rhizome is thicker than others.

Fargesii is much more easy to grow than others because lower 1000 meters altitude. And, if you grow them in open garden, maybe you could consider if set spotted leaves Cypris on slope or cliff so that avoid water stay on leaves, especial in plant center----like many Paphiopedilum.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 10, 2011)

Neat stuff Yijia. Please keep it coming.

Is C. malipoense considered a good species in China? As far as I've heard, it is thought to be a lowland form of C. lichiangense.

Please post shots of C. lentiginosum in flower! Now that is a species that ought to be propagated from seed.


----------



## W. Beetus (May 10, 2011)

Beautiful leaves! It does look like a toilet.


----------



## yijiawang (May 10, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Neat stuff Yijia. Please keep it coming.
> 
> Is C. malipoense considered a good species in China? As far as I've heard, it is thought to be a lowland form of C. lichiangense.
> 
> Please post shots of C. lentiginosum in flower! Now that is a species that ought to be propagated from seed.



Hello Tom, good morning, your time is earlier 1 hour only than mine ^_^

Yes you are right. Some people think it is a form of lichiangense, en , if confirm this thing, need DNA analysis---fortunately, not my job, lol

Yes I am planning to propagate them in flask, but prefer hybrid between spotted species and bardolphyanum. Whatever, easy growing is important thing for most of gardener.


----------



## Dido (May 11, 2011)

If you have pollen to spare we could try it here too. 

have enough flowering bardolphilum comming. 

Frargesii and the other I have are hit by frost 2 weeks ago. 

lichiangense and fargesii not happy about that. 

Still hoping for a flower, only one is doing well.


----------

